# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía >  Nueve datos contundentes para demostrar a tu cuñado que las renovables son baratas

## termopar

En este foro se ha cuestionado, y mucho. No se si por el primo o el cuñado de Rajoy. Debe haber mucho familiar suelto, :Big Grin: 




> *Nueve datos contundentes para demostrar a tu cuñado que las renovables son baratas*
> 
> En 2015 el Sector de las Energías Renovables aportó al Producto Interior Bruto (PIB) 8.256 millones de euros, registró una aportación fiscal neta de 1.090 millones, contribuyó positivamente a mejorar la balanza comercial española en 2.511 millones, invirtió 230 millones en I+D+i, generó ahorros en el mercado eléctrico por valor de 4.180 millones, evitó importaciones energéticas por 2.353 millones, generó ahorros en derechos de emisión por 309 millones y empleó a 75.475 trabajadores. Así concluye el prólogo del Estudio del Impacto Macroeconómico de las Energías Renovables en España (http://www.appa.es/descargas/Estudio-espanol-2015.pdf) que la semana pasada presentó *APPA* (Asociación de Productores de Energías Renovables) por octavo año consecutivo.
> 
> Pues no hay nada más que decir. Estas cifras, como tantas otras que figuran en las 160 páginas del informe, son definitivas, son incontestables (ya se hubieran encargado algunos de desmentirlas si hubiera la más mínima debilidad), son los suficientemente elocuentes como para callar la boca de tanto enterado como hay en este país que repite el eslogan de las renovables son caras sin tener en la cabeza un solo dato sobre potencia y producción, una cifra sobre costes o inversiones, o que ignora los impactos ambientales y retornos sociales de cada tecnología. Como resumen de ese contundente trabajo (tan contundente como silenciado en algunos medios) aquí tienes nueve datos para que también calles la boca a tu cuñado la próxima vez que se haga el importante con tal falacia:
> 
> 1.-  *La aportación total del Sector de las Energías Renovables al PIB en 2015 fue de 8.256 millones de euros (un 0,76% del mismo)*. Sí, las energías convencionales aportan más pero ¿con qué retornos socioeconómicos? Vamos a verlo.
> 
> 2.- *La balanza comercial del Sector volvió a registrar un saldo positivo, por valor de 2.511 millones en 2015.* La cifra se debe a que las renovables realizaron exportaciones por valor de 2.783 millones de euros y solo 273 M de importaciones. Casi lo mismo que las convencionales. ¿A cuántas decenas de miles de millones de euros asciende la factura del petróleo, gas, carbón y uranio enriquecido que importamos?
> ...


Referencia: http://blogs.20minutos.es/la-energia...tas/#more-1088

----------


## Jonasino

Principio de la vulgarización;
Toda propaganda debe ser popular, adaptando su nivel al menos inteligente de los individuos a los que va dirigida. Cuanto más grande sea la masa a convencer, más pequeño ha de ser el esfuerzo mental a realizar. La capacidad receptiva de las masas es limitada y su comprensión escasa; además, tienen gran facilidad para olvidar.

----------

F. Lázaro (13-oct-2016)

----------


## F. Lázaro

Hacía tiempo que no me reía de esta manera. Qué sarta de chorradas y mentiras.

Si son tan baratas, ¿por qué narices tenemos que subvencionarlas?
Si son tan baratas, ¿por qué ninguna eléctrica no las instalan en masa?

Que se lo digan a los alemanes y a los daneses lo baratas que son las placas y los molinillos...






> Así concluye el prólogo del Estudio del Impacto Macroeconómico de las Energías Renovables en España (http://www.appa.es/descargas/Estudio-espanol-2015.pdf) que la semana pasada presentó APPA (Asociación de Productores de Energías Renovables) por octavo año consecutivo.


Bueno bueno, si lo dice la APPA eso va a misa... un estudio totalmente independiente y objetivo, sin ningún tipo de intereses.




> 3.- El Sector de las Energías Renovables volvió a ser contribuidor fiscal neto a la economía española. La diferencia entre los impuestos pagados y las subvenciones recibidas en el pasado año fue de 1.090, pues las empresas de renovables aportaron 1.097 millones de euros y *recibieron solamente 7 millones en subvenciones.*


Pero qué falsos. Les va a crecer la nariz, como a Pinocho. No mientan: 6.587 millones de € en subvenciones sólo en 2015.




> Sí, unas cosas son las primas y otra las subvenciones


¿Y qué son las primas sino subvenciones? Que lo llamen como quieran: subvenciones, primas, incentivos, retribuciones, subsidios, ayudas, estímulos, aguinaldos, bonus, bonificaciones, pluses… pero no dejará de ser lo mismo. Un dineral que nos han obligado a pagar a todos los consumidores, un 25% de la factura eléctrica nada menos, para producir una energía con unas tecnologías carísimas, de forma subvencionada a costa de los consumidores para que las eléctricas amorticen la inversión en plantas solares y parques eólicos que no son rentables de ninguna manera salvo que reciban una lluvia de millones caída del cielo. Yo monto una empresa que no es rentable, el Gobierno me la subvenciona inyectando dinero público a costa de los contribuyentes y obligando a comprarme mis bienes, y me forro. El sueño de cualquier empresario. Así cualquiera... qué bonito. Eso son las renovables.

Si en su momento los casi 200.000 mill. € que se comprometieron en subvenciones para las renovables se hubieran invertido en construir centrales nucleares, tendríamos asegurado el suministro eléctrico para muchas décadas sólo con nuclear e hidráulica, el mix sería completamente libre de CO2 y la factura de la luz sería casi la mitad de su precio actual.

Después de la crisis del petróleo de 1973, Occidente se lanzó hacia la carrera nuclear para rebajar su dependencia del petróleo. España no fue ajena a aquello y se proyectó un ambicioso programa nuclear que preveía la construcción de 35 reactores nucleares además de los tres que ya estaban en funcionamiento, de los que sólo llegaron a construirse 7 que son los que actualmente operan. Un programa nuclear más ambicioso aún que el francés. Eso habría supuesto prácticamente la totalidad de la energía eléctrica de origen nuclear junto con el apoyo de la hidroeléctrica, desplazando al carbón y al petróleo por entonces.

Francia llevó su plan nuclear adelante, el 75% de la electricidad producida en Francia en es de origen nuclear, mientras que aquí en España la cobardía del Gobierno de Felipe González ante los ecologetas y la claudicación ante el chantaje y la barbarie de ETA provocaron el abandono del programa nuclear de forma irresponsable, tirando más de 700.000 millones de las antiguas pesetas a la basura e hipotecando nuestro futuro. Prueba de ello hoy es que mientras en Francia gozan de la electricidad a bajo coste gracias a sus nucleares, en España es todo lo contrario, el precio de la electricidad no deja de subir y subir, gracias a nuestra desastrosa política energética desde los años 80. Y algunos pretenden que todavía suba aún más cuando cerremos las nucleares y nos pongamos a instalar placas solares y molinillos como el que siembra cebollinos.

----------


## termopar

BIEN, me alegro y no esperaba menos en su respuesta. Porque la mentira de un mentiroso no puede ser más cierta. Se está convirtiendo en todo un mitómano de lo nuclear. 

Por cierto, por una vez que se pone una referencia indirecta a una asociación no neutral, en este foro se ponen CIENTOS del foro nuclear, y demás asociaciones internacionales del mismo hilo que usted soporta a pies juntillas. Los buenos y los malos, jajajaja. 

PD: también me imaginaba que no llegaría a responder todos los puntos. Las salidas de tiesto llegaron antes.

----------


## Jonasino

> jajajaja.





> jojojojo.





> jejejeje.





> jijijiji.


Eso, a reir todos....

----------


## termopar

Noo, de momento solo yo, sobre todo con sus principios idealistas. Pero si prefiere, no mostraré mi ánimo, no sea que le de por el cilicio de nuevo.

----------

